# How long between twins, triplets when birthing?



## Cara Peachick

How long is it usual to wait between baby #1 and baby #2 when birthing?  Or #2 and #3?  This is why I ask. . . 

I had my first twin birth last month and #2 baby came out very easily about 5 min (tops) after #1 baby.  Momma hadn't stood up yet so we hadn't bounced her, and didn't know there would be a #2, but Momma pushed once or twice and there she was!  It was very easy.  That mama was Star.

So. . . Janis begins her labor in earnest,  She has freshened twice before but this is her first time with me.  Everything proceeds nicely and a doeling is born in short order.  Janis is very attentive, licking the doeling (quite aggressively actually), but her behavior made it clear she had more babies in there.  She was pawing and still getting up and down a bit, in between licking her newborn.  When she stood, we bounced her, and there were DEFINITELY more in there.  But. . . aside from an occasional push when she'd lay down. . . no action for AN HOUR.  Hubby ran inside to read on the web; I called goat people. . . I finally decided to "go in".  I was able to find a hoof and once I pulled the baby into position, Janis began to push and #2 was born (floppy at first, but perfectly healthy).  We bounced her again - still babies in there.  After about 15 min of the same, I went in again and got #3.  Again, once the baby was engaged, Janis pushed her out.  Floppy, but breathing and sputtering and healthy.

In the end, we have two perfectly heathy doelings and one strikingly beautiful buckling, and Janis also appears very well.  However, I really hate to be so invasive, not because I'm squeamish, but more because I'd prefer to trust nature and trust Janis' body.  Plus, I know that even though I scrubbed, etc., I could be introducing bacteria, etc. . . or causing other problems.

So. . . back to my original question.  How long do you normally wait between multiple kids to worry?  In hindsight and for the future, should I be more patient?  Or do you think my gut instinct was good?  I am inviting critique, so don't be shy.


----------



## SassyKat6181

I'm sure others will chime in with more experience, but I think I've read on here to go in after 30min.  You should also be giving her an antibiotic to prevent infection.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

It really depends.  My sheep sometimes take a while between lambs, and when they start licking and cleaning the first lamb, they sort of "pause" labor while they're busy.  It can easily take 1/2 hour sometimes.  Sometimes it only takes a few minutes.   My goat usually goes quicker than that, because I take the kids away, so she doesn't have anything to distract her.

The only time I really start to worry is when they're pushing hard and there's no progress, then I'll go in and check things out.  Or, if I see the kid/lamb is in the wrong position....  or when I find them with feet out, sac broken, and hooves that look hardened..that means they've been there a while with no progress.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

What Aggie.... said, if the doe was already having problems I may only give them 15 or 20 minutes, but if the first kid presented normal I give them a while, sometimes an hour or so, as long as they aren't in active pushing that entire time. A lot of times they take a break and tend to the first kid, then all of a sudden you can see the light bulb go off again and they are like, "oh my, here comes another on."   It can really vary between just a few minutes to an hour.

Now if a foot presents itself right away, and there is no progress for 15 or 20 minutes then I would at least check the position of the kid. 

Same if just a water bag is hanging out, filled with a bubble of clearish pink fluid, in my experience if just the water bag starts hanging out and no kid presents in just a few minutes, it means the kid is positioned wrong and needs to be adjusted. That would be the case for any of them, wether it be the first kid or 2nd or 3rd, ect... 

Afterbirth is a more thick, reddish looking membrane compared to a thinner clearer looking birth sac. 

one of the key words is progression, if your doe is pushing and pushing for 15 or more minutes and then just stops and nothing, that is not a good sign, it is okay for your doe to push on and off at a steady pace for 30 minutes to an hour, but you don't want to see her suddenly just stop and nothing at all, The kid should eventually start to emerge. Sometimes it takes a doe a little while to get the head and shoulders the last few inches,  but you should see regular contractions and pushing. Then once the shoulders are past her hips and her vulva has loosened enough the kid just pops out in one push.


----------



## Vumani

This is good advice.  I have always followed the 30 min in between rule but progression really is the key.


----------

